# Non- Resident Spring Turkey Hunting



## turkeyslayerz

Why - Why -Why is it that North Dakota still does not allow non-residents a chance to hunt turkeys.It remains the only state that does not allow non-res. to apply for a spring turkey permit. North Dakota residents can apply and recive a licenses for spring turkey in all the other 48 states that have a season. Shame on Fish & Game. What do the North Dakota hunters think.

Ed Houston


----------



## blhunter3

Because they really aren't that many turkey in ND.


----------



## turkeyslayerz

:eyeroll: That sounds like what fish and game tells everyone. They have no idea how many turkeys they have. Have you ever saw a published estimate. There's a lot of turkeys in your state and a lot of flocks
that don't even get hunted.


----------



## dblkluk

> What do the North Dakota hunters think.


I think the NDGF does a good job of managing the states resources.

If you want to hunt turkeys in ND that bad, move here.


----------



## turkeyslayerz

:lol: I have. I have owned a home in North Dakota for 10yrs. I've had a hunting and/or a fishing license in North Dakota , every year since 1963
Just like fish and game, shame on you kluk................should all other states only allow residents to hunt...............not


----------



## nomrcy

I have often wondered the same thing. My best guess is there are very few permits left over after the residents apply-with many units requiring a 3-4 year wait for a tag. It wouldn't be in the cards to open this up even more. It is the same with pronghorn gun tags-just not enough of them to go around.


----------



## faithsdave

:withstupid: :beer:


----------



## striped1

ND F&G does an excellent job managing ND fish and especially game for residents . Their focus is in no way non-resident access or opportunity to hunt Look how they screw with migratory birds. Which I don't think they should be able to since it is a federally protected / managed program.

I would like to see Minnesota and others make it a reciprocity issue. ND residents get the same access to the states fish game that nd gives the states residents when they travel to nd.

I know some mn legislators were thinking of making ND residents have the same residents only period to fish mn as nd has for waterfowl.


----------



## turkeyslayerz

:2cents: OK thanks to all that replied. I'm at my home in North Dakota when the turkey season is in and always want another opp. to hunt.
With just a little driving we (non-res.) can get lots of turkey permits in South Dakota.

Ed


----------



## texcl

I second the reciprocity with mn I'd like to hunt bear and deer in mn without the big fee. On a side note I just got denied my turkey tag so even if they did let out of staters apply after the main lottery chances are you wouldn't get the tag. I do beleive residents come 1st as we pay all the state taxes and own all the state and local land.


----------



## JBB

Just got my notice from GnF. Did not get my spring permit. Not to sound nasty but untill there enough permits to take care of residents, how can we give non residents a tag?


----------



## turkeyslayerz

I'm back...just couldn't drop it after the last two post. First...Tex , you don't understand reciprocity....you still pay for a non-res. license in the other state. Second you don't own all the land or pay all the taxes. Look it up , and see how much land is owned by non residents. More and more of the best hunting land is owned or leased by non-residents. If they own it , they pay the tax.
Ok... You didn't get a permit. Appox. 7100 permits issued state wide. 
North East corner of state, unit 10-18-34-50 only 600 permits in this area
with GrandForks in this area. If you live in Zone R and put in for R good luck. This is almost 1/3 of the states area and has only 350 permits. South East conner Valley City to Fargo appox. 1000 permits. Devils Lake and north 250 permits. = appox 2000 eastern half of state. I do not know if game and fish issues all of the 5100 permits in the western units could not find this information. JBB & Tex I'm for you getting a permit, you need to get better informed. How many turkeys are in the state,G&F never says. If ND killed 2859 birds last year as they reported that is probably the best kill rate of all states. 40% As hunters we need to know the why's. Thanks JBB and Tex hope you get a permit next time. Ed


----------



## Nick Roehl

For all you crying about not being able to get a tag because you are a non res, I shed a single tear for you! uke: 
Like it was mentioned before if you want to hunt turkeys here, move here.
And please forgive the state of ND for not letting you rape and pillage every resource we have!! That's all I need is another excuse for some NR to come out and try to set decoys infront of me an hour after I have been setup already.
Oh yeah, I got my turkey tag. I suggest you who didn't take up sewing.
:beer:


----------

